# Socionics Romance Styles: Caregivers: ESE (ESFj), SEI (ISFp), LSE (ESTj), SLI (ISTp)



## Ista

*Caregivers Romance Style*


This is a reposting from another source. Refer to the bottom of this post for credit to the original.


*Caregivers:

*


ESE (ESFj)
SEI (ISFp)
LSE (ESTj)
SLI (ISTp)




The Caregiver types, identified as such by Viktor Gulenko, are the four types with Si in their ego.
Despite the differences between these types in terms of temperament, base function, and quadra values, it seems that in the area of *physical attraction*,desire, and flirting, the ego element *Si *is the most visible factor in determining Caregivers' behavior.


*Typical characteristics of the Caregiver romance style*




attraction is naturally sparked by the perceived aesthetic attributes of the prospective partner, but cooled off if such attributes are accompanied by a perception of "too aggressive" sexuality
inclination towards tenderness, "soft" rather than "hard" approach
prone to adopt maternal approach to the physical comfort and needs of partner
interest is further maintained if partner welcomes this approach
prone to assume that partner will need help in practical, daily matters
neutral as to who ended a relationship, "power" is not seen as important in such matters




This romance style is defined by focus on Si which is dynamic, irrational, and introverted, with perceptions of the present reality and physical sensations rather than inner imagery.
This means that a Caregiver sees attraction between two individuals as a dynamic state, which he feels is completely natural, as he also sees the physical comfort and well-being of another person as dynamic.
This accounts for a Caregiver's inclination to focus on the mutual attraction, or particularly the attraction felt by the other person, as connected to that person's physical well-being.
The individual's own dynamic and introverted Si perceptions lead to a sense of sleepy drifting in them, which makes him welcome Ne impulses from another person designed to shake him out of it from time to time.


*Perception of other romance styles*


*Victim: *Caregivers tend to perceive Victims as puzzling and never contented, sometimes as paranoid and insecure.
*Aggressor: *Caregivers tend to perceive Aggressors as a bit over-the-top in their approach to romantic interactions and sexuality and ultimately not pleasant to have stable intimate relationships with.
*Caregiver: *Caregivers tend to perceive other Caregivers as comfortable partners, but ultimately somehow less than satisfactory.
*Infantile: *Caregivers tend to perceive Infantiles as delightful partners with a sense of fun that brings joy to their lives.




http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/content.php/101-Erotic-Attitudes


----------

